# are propane inserts vented?



## BucksCoBernie (Jun 23, 2010)

can a propane insert be used with a sealed flue?

thanks


----------



## webbie (Jun 24, 2010)

Only one that is called vent-free.
Most others use either natural draft (b vent or single liner) or a balanced flue (direct vent - two pipes)


----------



## Fsappo (Jun 24, 2010)

You know its slow when Craig beats Daksy to the punchline in the gas forums.  X2 what Craig said.  There do exist products call "Vent Free Fireplace Inserts"
Here is a link to an example of one:
http://www.kingsmanind.com/fiventfree

If this is the kind of thing your interested in, send me a PM and I can probably find you a local dealer that sells Kingsman in PA.


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 26, 2010)

Dang! Trumped again!
Freekin computer's been weird lately & I've been offline.
Ennyhoo, does Pa. still allow room-vented units?
I know, they're "called" vent-free," but they're REALLY not...


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I have a client who is buying a house w a propane vent-free insert. She had some questions about the unit's venting per the home inspection report.


----------



## jtp10181 (Jul 16, 2010)

I would make sure it really is a "vent-free" model. I have seen lots of scary stuff, I would not put it past some DIY to just jam a B-Vent insert into a fireplace with no flue and let it exhaust into the house.


----------

